# Neues 17-Zoll-PCGH-Notebook mit Geforce GTX 670MX, Core i7-3630QM, Samsung-SSD und mehr [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Neues 17-Zoll-PCGH-Notebook mit Geforce GTX 670MX, Core i7-3630QM, Samsung-SSD und mehr [Anzeige]*

					Das sechste PCGH-Notebook in Zusammenarbeit mit MEDION® bietet ein nicht spiegelndes Display mit 17,3 Zoll Bildschirmdiagonale. Zudem arbeiten im MEDION® ERAZER® X7819 PCGH-Edition neue Prozessor- und Grafikchip-Technologie: Dazu zählen eine Ivy-Bridge-CPU der 3. Generation und eine Geforce GTX 670MX (Kepler-GPU).

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Neues 17-Zoll-PCGH-Notebook mit Geforce GTX 670MX, Core i7-3630QM, Samsung-SSD und mehr [Anzeige]*


----------



## Julian1303 (22. Februar 2013)

Tolles Gerät, hat aber einige Schönheitsfehler. Das WLAN- Modul N2230 macht nur 2,4 GHz, unser WLAN hier zu hause ist nur noch 5 GHz, dann ist für den Preis doch DDR3 1600 drin. Immerhin wird der doch von den mobilen IvyBridge unterstützt. Und einen CardReader hab ich schon Jahre lang nicht mehr benutzt.
Ansonst ein Topteil, könnte mich hinreißen lassen für ein Gamernotebook.


----------



## Bestia (22. Februar 2013)

Nicht übel für den Preis. Mein neues Asus G75VX ist für mich aber die bessere Wahl. Die Tastatur beim Medion wäre mir zu gestaucht. Der große Displyrahmen ist auch nicht das Wahre.


----------



## derP4computer (22. Februar 2013)

Bestia schrieb:


> Nicht übel für den Preis. Mein neues Asus G75VX ist für mich aber die bessere Wahl.


Und ich bleibe bei meinem Qosmio X870, so ist das halt mit dem Fortschritt.


----------



## Nerma (24. Februar 2013)

Wie wäre es denn mal mit einem Spieletauglichen Notebook in 13-14 Zoll?
Ich hatte mir vor 2 Jahren etwa dieses Teil hier gekauft:
http://www.amazon.de/X4GSN-VX065V-N...23?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1299931209&sr=1-23

Ich bin damit auch sehr zufrieden.
Die HP ready Auflösung reicht (mir) völlig, um mal unterwegs zu zocken.
Habe leider noch kein Notebook gefunden, welches als Nachfolger dienen könnte.
Mir sind Notebooks ab 15 Zoll leider zu gross und sperrig.


----------



## keinnick (24. Februar 2013)

Julian1303 schrieb:


> Tolles Gerät, hat aber einige Schönheitsfehler. Das WLAN- Modul N2230 macht nur 2,4 GHz, unser WLAN hier zu hause ist nur noch 5 GHz


 
Ist Dein Router kein Dual Band Router? 2,4GHz bedeutet nicht automatisch "alt" nur weils sich "weniger" anhört.

@Topic: Notebooks zum zocken sind IMHO Geldverbrennung


----------



## GrannyStylez (26. Februar 2013)

Spieletauglich und trotzdem sehr kompakt? 

Und ich hab dann sowas hier gefunden, bitte: 
Schenker: 11,6-Zoll-Subnotebook XMG A102 mit Nvidia Geforce GT 650M GPU - Notebookcheck.com News

Ich hatte das ding schon in der Hand und ich konnte nicht glauben das darin tatsächlich ne GT650M drinne ist.


----------



## Julian1303 (8. März 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ist Dein Router kein Dual Band Router? 2,4GHz bedeutet nicht automatisch "alt" nur weils sich "weniger" anhört.
> 
> @Topic: Notebooks zum zocken sind IMHO Geldverbrennung


 
Doch, hab die Fritzbox 7390, kann auch 2,4 GHz WLAN. Aber habs abgeschaltet, weil alle Geräte hier im Haushalt, Smartphones und selbst mein Dell Schlepptop 5 GHz unterstützen. Wirst lachen, ich bin allein auf 5 GHz, alle Anderen hier nutzen das nicht. Und laut den Smartphones gibts hier an die 10 WLAN´s in der Umgebung. Drum meine Entscheidung das 2,4 GHz Band abzuschalten.
PS: Es ist aber unverständlich, das neuere Geräte das 5 GHz WLAN nicht unterstützen, traurig.


----------



## keinnick (8. März 2013)

Ok, aus der Sicht macht das Sinn


----------



## pcare (8. März 2013)

Top Nootebook.


----------



## AK40 (8. März 2013)

Also das Notebook ist Top doch ich warte die ganze zeit auf ein 15 Zoll von euch. Das Teil ist eifach zu Groß für mich.


----------



## Heumond (8. März 2013)

Ob ich jetzt ein 17" oder 15" Gerät dabei habe ist doch kein großer Unterschied. Bei einem Spielenotebook ist man doch eh auf Steckdosen angewiesen und dann gibts auch meistens eine Tisch.
Wenn ich wirklich was zum ständigen dabeihaben möchte würde ich es mir zusätzlich kaufen.
Das Teil sieht echt gut aus, leider oder eher zum Glück besteht bei mir geraade kein Bedarf.


----------



## phila_delphia (9. März 2013)

Das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis gefällt mir. Schön gemacht PCGH/Medion.

Schade, dass ihr in Eurem Heft und auf der HP das mobile Segment so wenig bedenkt.

Grüße

Phila


----------



## -MIRROR- (30. März 2013)

Alles gut bis auf 2 Dinge: KILLER-Netzwerkkarte für Gameingnotebooks und 675MX oder höher, alles darunter taugt nichts.


----------



## Frank39 (12. Mai 2013)

ich würde mir das Teil ja kaufen, wenn es das mit Win7 geben würde. Bin auf Montage tätig und hab dann abends keine Lust mehr mir noch ein neues Betriebssystem zu geben


----------



## facehugger (12. Mai 2013)

Frank39 schrieb:


> ich würde mir das Teil ja kaufen, wenn es das mit Win7 geben würde. Bin auf Montage tätig und hab dann abends keine Lust mehr mir noch ein neues Betriebssystem zu geben


Hol dir Win7 doch für kleines Geld in der Bucht:


Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit inkl. SP1, Win 7 Home 64Bit,Deutsch, DVD + COA | eBay
Gruß


----------



## Frank39 (12. Mai 2013)

Danke dir, WIN7 Ultimate für 35,-ist gut, da muß dann nur noch das aufspielen klappen, bei dem ganzen vorinstalliertem Zeug


----------

